# Ride Report - North Yorkshire



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

after all my moaning this had better be worth it!


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

I left Great Ayton for a loop down to Kirkbymoorside through the North York Moors - the wind and 8200+ feet of climbing really took it out of me - more than a few of the climbs were >20% (I walked a few hills) one was a 33% grade - many descents were far too steep to pick up much speed on - toughest part was getting lost - the route I planned didn't go to plan as the road I'd marked was a dirt road - that is now in my future on the cross bike

the moors are a lovely purple this time of year - it was a great ride - I hope to be in better shape next time

Strava for map and elevation


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

why no sheep??


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

7th photo - but they were everywhere - in that sense the photos are unrepresentative of the ride

most of the photos were taken while moving - I didn't want any part of riding one handed near those beasts - I saw them run out in front of motorcycles and cars during the ride


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

My ex SIL used to live with her husband in about the most remote part of the NYD you can find. The sheep used to go to sleep in the middle of the road. And it was always foggy. How more of them weren't turned into lamb chops by the local vehicles I'll never know.


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

I love being inside sheep


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, nice redemption from the "pic thread." Looks like some fantastic roads.


----------



## rebeccaC (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice riding roads with what looks like spaciousness around you!! Thanks for the images!! Not much traffic? When's the best time to ride in that area and then going towards the north sea?

I think 'not paying attention' sheep are better than the alligators in another report here


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

not much traffic compared to my usual riding in London - like I said lots of sheep...

best time of the year? well it's England - so basically you should always count on rain (I got 30 minutes of rain during my ride) and obviously cold in the winter - I think the best time is August and September due to the purple in the moors and generally better weather - the NYM are always potentially exposed to high winds...

as for the North Sea - unsurprisingly it's always cold but the northeast coast of England has some beautiful beaches with lots of cool things to see - in the last picture of the report the horizon is the sea but it's hard to make out cause of the haze and compression of the image


----------



## TcannonTempo (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics! I thought you were still on the Donohue for the epic rides?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

A great picture story. It looks like scenes from Heartbeat. I'm in Canada now but was from Lancs and back in the day I did some riding on the NYM. Hey the Dave Lloyd bike is a blast from the past. He was one heck of a time-trialist and hardman on rides into N. Wales.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

nice spot! - it's a beautiful steel bike!


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

I could have ridden on either but wanted to try and take advantage of the (mostly) dry weather and use the "road" bike which is nicely dialed in at the moment - it's like a jet compared to my 28x700 fixed gear...


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

a photo of Indetrucks









Indetrucks said:


> I love being inside sheep


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for a great ride report.


----------

